# Currogan vs stainless steel fursavers.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

First off does anyone have a currogan fursaver? I would REALLY like to see what they look like color wise ON A DOG. I probably should have posted this in the equiptment section but was hopeing someone here would have one.

Also what is everyones opinion on currigan vs stainless?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought the brass fur savers look great.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't have the fursaver (mine are brass), but I do have the currogan pinch collars. I love them. I have found they hold up much better than the SS. Color wise they are a more like a copper color than brass and look great.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Lisa. Where do you get your pinch collars?


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a Curogan fursaver (from fordogtainers.com), and I really thought the color would have been "richer". It was very dull since the first day I got it, I would like to get a brass one. 

Here are some pics (they dont really show off the collar, but you can see some of it, you kind of have to squint your eyes to see the collar, lol)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have matte on my black dog, and several curogan and brass ones...the curogan start off very shiny, but get duller - I still like them better on a sable than the brass ones. I get mine at Kraftwerk as they have the best pricing on them and I ususally order collars and Schh1 dumbbells there.

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I get my pinch collars from http://www.hallmarkk9.com


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We either get from hallmark k9 or Bende in Hungary. Gabor has been using Bende (and is one of their testers) since they started. Dumbells, bite suits, leashes, collars. etc.

If Danny S is at a trial or show, I usually pick up the Bende stuff from him, if we are not traveling to Hungary in the near future.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I too, have a Matte on a Black dog, and it looks great! All others are SS at the moment, but I do have an "antique steel" pinch collar and it is absolutely fantastic and I LOVE the color. It's quite a bit darker than the curogan, but was meant to be that way. I also find that they are MUCH sturdier than the SS ones.

I get my SS collars at http://www.jefferspet.com and my others at elitek9.com


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I have both stainless steel and currogan in the smaller link fursaver.. I also have brass in the bigger links.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

G-Burg,
Where did you get the smaller link fursaver?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I got them from Elite K9..


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm just wondering if the curogan will "clash" with my sable dog.







(I don't like brass.)

Lee, do you get pinch collars from Kraftwerk too? If so what size links are they? All the site says is "standard sized". WTH does THAT mean? Are they the "large" ones? 

Their prices are WAY cheap. My luck they will scr3w me on shipping even though I am only about 250 miles from them.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

Signature K9 has the best prices on Herm Sprenger collars that I have found; their customer service is second to none, too. 

http://www.signaturek9.com/military-dog-herm-sprenger


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgI have both stainless steel and currogan in the smaller link fursaver.. I also have brass in the bigger links.


I have a question on sizing. What are the neck measurements of your dogs compared to the collar lengths they are wearing. The fit seems perfect!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Mine are the 20"..


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Packen
> 
> I have a question on sizing. What are the neck measurements of your dogs compared to the collar lengths they are wearing. The fit seems perfect!


Just make sure whatever size you get will fit over your dog's head. Flash has a rather large head, it's the first thing people comment on when they meet him, and the fursaver is too big for him while he's wearing it but make it one link smaller and it is a very, very tight fit over his head. In fact I don't think it would fit over his head as I only tested this by attempting to remove the fursaver after shortening it by one link. He is still very young though so I have hope that as he fills out it will fit him better.


----------



## pliberatore (Feb 18, 2006)

I use stainless on my sable and currogan on my B&T. The currogan looks great, but the links are larger than the stainless. I've had my fingers caught a number of times!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: PhilLI use stainless on my sable and currogan on my B&T. The currogan looks great, but the links are larger than the stainless. I've had my fingers caught a number of times!


They have Curogan in the "short" links too.


----------

